# Naruto Shippuden: Gekitou Ninja Taisen SP (New Wii Game)



## shyakugaun (Sep 12, 2010)

New Shippuden game for Wii, looks like the Clash of a Ninja/gekitou ninja taisen Series


----------



## destinator (Sep 12, 2010)

Scan without any marking and without shitty recompressing.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks des


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope to god they get to change the gameplay for the better.
The gameplay and graphics must evolve ! Graphically, It still looks like GNT1 for god's sake. Wii can do better than that.

Because it will tough to compare against UNS2. Takara Tomy we're counting on you guys.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh that's some great news there, I always liked the Gekitou Ninja Taisen series. The first
Naruto game I played on gamecube, a fun game . So 2 great Naruto games this year
and both of them go to the Pain Arc, can't wait for more info. Storm 2 and this *-*


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks great.


When is it out?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 12, 2010)

Another Naruto game? Lovely.


----------



## destinator (Sep 12, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Looks great.
> 
> 
> When is it out?



Written on the scan, december 2nd.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 12, 2010)

destinator said:


> Written on the scan, december 2nd.



Lol, ty.

10 char


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2010)

It's basically GNT series but updated!!!


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2010)

Well this is interesting.


----------



## destinator (Sep 13, 2010)

Official page (nothing there yet).


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 13, 2010)

Atlus of America stated there were more Naruto games coming down the Pike, so maybe America will get this game relatively quickly


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 13, 2010)

MS81 said:


> It's basically GNT series but updated!!!


yes and no


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2010)

I like the Gekitou Ninja Taisen games only problem is the linear fighting.


----------



## destinator (Sep 17, 2010)

41 Ninjas? Ino ? Wifi ?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 17, 2010)

They are competing with Storm 2! I see, getting Ino, online and almost same
number of char o-o. Susano looks nice too in here, can't wait for full translation
of the scan to see if theres more info hidden there on like story or other stuff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2010)

destinator said:


> 41 Ninjas? Ino ? Wifi ?


41? where is the 41 number? O_o


----------



## destinator (Sep 17, 2010)

Right to Narutos head is a small text that mentiones 41 playable people.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2010)

destinator said:


> Right to Narutos head is a small text that mentiones 41 playable people.


Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 17, 2010)

the way they designed the Susano'o makes the warrior look like a transformer

...please be the last game from 8ing


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I thought Sasuke's was Purple...


----------



## lo0p (Sep 17, 2010)

Sweet, another CoN game.  Looking forward to it.  I like how they include characters like Anko and Yugao and hope they'll return.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Sasuke's gonna have Susanoo so maybe this'll even go to the 5 Kage's arc which would be unbelievably epic.


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 18, 2010)

yeah thanks for the spoilers...not


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2010)

ryne11 said:


> I thought Sasuke's was Purple...


maybe is a screenshot of Itachi Susanoo , Sasuke Susanoo probably wont appear in the anime  for quite some time  and even if it does the armored version wont.

or they got lazy and re used Itachi Susano on Sasuke.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 20, 2010)

Cool scans.. so ANBU Kakashi is playable?


----------



## Parn1024 (Sep 21, 2010)

(sorry for my bad english)

Yea kakashi anbu is playable, but it was playable in the american version of Naruto Ex3 and he is a filler character.
We have 41 characters in SP, only 1 more than American version of Ex3 (too much fillers characters)... i hope we wont have fillers characters.... there are too much important characters in the anime now, some of they cant be in the game.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 26, 2010)

First Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen SP Video (short trailer/Commercial of 15 sec.)
We can see a little gameplay of Sasuke vs Sage Naruto enjoy ^^.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaWbDTQM4M8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 27, 2010)

It's about time this series evolve. And not just just adding some characters and shit.

GNT1,2,3,4, GNT EX 1,2,3 and now this. With the same feel, same gameplay, I can even see Naruto still haves the same strings from GNT EX1. 

If the only stuff they change are Skins and super moves. I won't buy.


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 27, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's about time this series evolve. And not just just adding some characters and shit.
> 
> GNT1,2,3,4, GNT EX 1,2,3 and now this. With the same feel, same gameplay, I can even see Naruto still haves the same strings from GNT EX1.
> 
> If the only stuff they change are Skins and super moves. I won't buy.


i'll tell u right now my friend, the only way that this series can evolve is if another developer picks up the license and they (Nintendo) remove 8ing far away from this series for the rest of there lives.  cuz it's obvious to me, that companies like Tomy are in it just for the easy money they can get and truthfully that's nothing.  the sales they used to get on this series PALES in comparison to what they get now.  the last game barely broke 10k, and it's just gonna get worse and worse.  we know Nintendo's rep when it comes to 3rd parties.  they prolly don't even know this company has a license to develop for them let alone a license to develop Naruto games.  so long story short, that's why i say, it's gonna have to take another company to pick up a Naruto license and develop for the Wii, cuz 8ing got cocky when they had there success in the GC days and now they think this crap is gonna keep working for Wii, NAH UH!!! not today.


----------



## destinator (Sep 30, 2010)

Apparently Raikage and Killerbee are the next characters to be revealed.

Rumor until visual proof is out!


----------



## Parn1024 (Oct 2, 2010)

Why the yellow bar grows up when someone is hit?? (is not the defend bar)
Why the blue bar decreases when naruto is hiting sasuke??


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 2, 2010)

destinator said:


> Apparently Raikage and Killerbee are the next characters to be revealed.
> 
> Rumor until visual proof is out!


u mean the rumor that only u know about cuz u want these characters on this game?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 2, 2010)

thesh00ter said:


> u mean the rumor that only u know about cuz u want these characters on this game?



If Destinator says that there is a rumor it dosen't mean that he makes the rumors himself... Des usually finds rumors that turns out to be true so damn it why can't UNS get Raikage too if this game will get it 

-LS-

EDIT: IF the rumor turns out to be true xD


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn it, they got Raikage and UNS2 did not :'( too bad that I dont play these games 

-LS-


----------



## moongem (Oct 2, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Damn it, they got Raikage and UNS2 did not :'( too bad that I dont play these games
> 
> -LS-



This game just became worth it.

Jk I'm a Sasu-tard, I was sold at Emo Sasuke, but Bee and A sweeten the deal. Maybe this will be the next GNT 4?

Hopeful roster:

Dropped-
PTS Naruto and Sasuke 
Yugao
Maybe Anko and Baki

Gained-
Bee and A
Pain (Only Deva/God The rest are in his move set and ougi)
Konan
Obito, Kid Kakashi and Minato (Rin if they're feeling creative. ~Doubtful~)
Kabutochimaru
Suigetsu
Juugo
and Tobi

Why no Sage Naruto? Because Naruto, Sage Naruto and any Ninetailed relations better not be taking up like three damn spots.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 2, 2010)

thesh00ter said:


> u mean the rumor that only u know about cuz u want these characters on this game?



Never doubt the DES!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2010)

damn... I'm gonna have to buy a wii now...  can u still play oversea games on the U.S. wii?


----------



## Parn1024 (Oct 4, 2010)

I always play on PC with Dolphin-emu hehe


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2010)

dang... I guess I gotta get a Japanese version then...


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 4, 2010)

TheWon said:


> Never doubt the DES!


yes ur right, i was wrong 

now if he can give the prediction when 8ing is gonna stop making sucky Naruto games for the Wii and/or future Nintendo home consoles...:rofl


----------



## Parn1024 (Oct 5, 2010)

Update:


----------



## MS81 (Oct 5, 2010)

I still wuntz!!!!LOL


----------



## destinator (Oct 8, 2010)

Minato?



Source: 

Some images of next weeks jump


----------



## MS81 (Oct 10, 2010)

let's hope we get all akatsuki members!!! and revamp Jiraiyah,Tsunade and Orochimaru.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 10, 2010)

Minato  .. cool

No gameplay videos?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 10, 2010)

not yet bro!!!


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn. Looks good.
Why ain't there any GOOD games for PS2...


----------



## Parn1024 (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2010)

I hope Kakashi and Minato have a duo super art!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2010)

so Raikage is in?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> so Raikage is in?


yes he is, they have a pic of him and Bee doing double lariat on Kisame.


----------



## moongem (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmmm.... Special....

No Towa, Komachi, Chiyo, Anko, Bando and Kagura in EX 3 and -Yugao -PTS Naruto and Sasuke. This would have 32 characters so 9 new ones.

Minato, Killer Bee, Raikage, Madara, Pain, Sage Naruto, Suigetsu, Juugo, and ANBU Kakashi


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2010)

moongem said:


> Hmmm.... Special....
> 
> No Towa, Komachi, Chiyo, Anko, Bando and Kagura in EX 3 and -Yugao -PTS Naruto and Sasuke. This would have 32 characters so 9 new ones.
> 
> Minato, Killer Bee, Raikage, Madara, Pain, Sage Naruto, Suigetsu, Juugo, and ANBU Kakashi



chiyo wasn't in the previous EX games?


----------



## TheWon (Oct 16, 2010)

Only the US Rev 3!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2010)

TheWon said:


> Only the US Rev 3!



that's crazy she wasn't in the EX series!!!

no vids of Bee,Raikage or Minato Des?


----------



## Parn1024 (Oct 17, 2010)

There is a new  about the game


----------



## Parn1024 (Oct 17, 2010)

Some news:


----------



## TheWon (Oct 17, 2010)

Killer Bee and Raikage super pictures!


----------



## Aeon (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe that their so lazy as to keep Itachi's arm like that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 18, 2010)

Taka Sasuke with Kirin ? 
Itachi still using just one arm ?
Tiny Susano'o ?
Bee looks off in the pictures.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2010)

TheWon said:


> Killer Bee and Raikage super pictures!


is it me or the graphics looks kind of better than before specialty the special effects.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes we have noticed that over at Gamefaqs. Maybe a little more detail on the characters.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 20, 2010)

Lazy Eightings/Tomy strikes again!
Top Row
Anbu Kakashi, Ino, Choji, Shikamaru, Asuma, Sakura, Naruto, Sai, Yamato, Kiba, Shino, Hinata, Hurenai
Second Row
Kabuto, Anko, Orochimaru, Tsunade, Jiraiya, Sasuke, RANDOM CHARACTER BOX, Itachi, Kakuzu, Hidan, Deidara, Sasori, Hiruko
Third Row
Yagao, Tenten, Neji, Lee, Guy, Kakashi, Killer Bee, Kisame, Gaara, Kankuro, Temari, Chiyo, Baki
Fourth Row
Minato, Sage Naruto, Raikage

As of right now no team Taka or Pain! Really!!!


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 20, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Wow, I can't believe that their so lazy as to keep Itachi's arm like that.





Yagami1211 said:


> Taka Sasuke with Kirin ?
> Itachi still using just one arm ?
> Tiny Susano'o ?
> Bee looks off in the pictures.





TheWon said:


> Lazy Eightings/Tomy strikes again!
> Top Row
> Anbu Kakashi, Ino, Choji, Shikamaru, Asuma, Sakura, Naruto, Sai, Yamato, Kiba, Shino, Hinata, Hurenai
> Second Row
> ...



LOL!!!!!!:rofl

i'm sorry but u guys aren't suprised are u?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2010)

No Pain ?  NO fucking PAIN ?

And the game supposedly goes through the Kage Summit.
And no fucking Kages in the game !

Ok that's it ! fuck you 8ing !


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmm No Pain sounds lazy..


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 21, 2010)

O_o I can't believe that Sage Naruto is in, but not pain and either team Taka
nor Tobi wow ... How is the story mode going to be then, pain dies in cutscene
and thats it lol. Im happy with Storm 2, was thinking of getting this one but
with that roster, I better wait for the US version see if they add pain in there.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah Pain,Suigetsu,Jugo and MS Sasuke seems missing. Rvolution 4 probably will have some of them.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 22, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> No Pain ?  NO fucking PAIN ?
> 
> And the game supposedly goes through the Kage Summit.
> And no fucking Kages in the game !
> ...





Malvingt2 said:


> Hmm No Pain sounds lazy..





Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> O_o I can't believe that Sage Naruto is in, but not pain and either team Taka
> nor Tobi wow ... How is the story mode going to be then, pain dies in cutscene
> and thats it lol. Im happy with Storm 2, was thinking of getting this one but
> with that roster, I better wait for the US version see if they add pain in there.





Linkdarkside said:


> yeah Pain,Suigetsu,Jugo and MS Sasuke seems missing. Rvolution 4 probably will have some of them.



so now u know the reason i hate.  i realized that 8ing wasn't worth the sign that's on their office building when they screwed up GNT 4 for GCN.  that was the sign (figurative) that they aren't an effecient developer and they aren't suited in any shape, form, or fashion to develop a game for the Naruto series.  here we are 5 yrs later and we still see the same character designs and animations, special attacks, fighting system, and lack of characters that support the storyline, and in general no real support of the storyline.  not to mention characters that really have no business being in the game PERIOD.  we can count Baki fighting one time in the series and that barely was a fight because he does a move that we don't know what it even looked like.  Kurenai same thing.  waste of space.  8ing is a pitiful excuse for a game developer and as a Japanese developer they're complete and utter garbage.  i can't say they have no right to develop at all but they definitely shouldn't have the right to even look at anything purtaining to Naruto let alone developing a game.  I wish Nintendo would interfer so they can stop bringing these monstrousities to their consoles.  the EX series is equivalent to shovelware.  yes i said it fanboys SHOVELWARE.  that's almost a compliment because games like Carnival games have sold millions worldwide (US and Eur)

so in conclusion to my pointless argument, because i'm sure these crapeaters will be back next year with an even suckier game that falls terribly short of the actually storyline, SUCK IT 8ing!!!!!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2010)

8ding suck munky nutz!!!


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2010)

i wasnt gonna get this but i refuse to believe they dont have pain


----------



## destinator (Oct 27, 2010)

6min


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 27, 2010)

destinator said:


> 6min





Story mode :/
So they seriously forgot Pain, Taka, and Tobi/Madara ?

We can guess that this is going to the end of the upcoming anime arc, where are the Kages ?

Is the support system new ?

4 Tails ?
6 Tails ?

CS2 Sasuke ?

I didn't bought any of the EX series and I still can see stuffs from GNT4 

fucking 8ing


----------



## Aeon (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol, Kakashi sandwich. That said, this seems underwhelming that they don't seem to have Pain, Tobi, etc., yet they are including Sage Naruto, Killer Bee and Raikage. Do they really need Anbu Kakashi or is it supposed to be young Kakashi?


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 27, 2010)

It is Anbu Kakashi from Revolution 3


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow Raikage is in so I guess it ends at the Kage Summit Arc. Crazy there's no Pain and the others....


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Wow, I can't believe that their so lazy as to keep Itachi's arm like that.



They need to make new models, seriously.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 27, 2010)

fellas, what's the use?  Nintendo's home consoles are stuck with 8ing.  with Nintendo all but turning their backs completely on third parties, who can do anything?  Namco-Bandai?  their busy with the UNS series on 360 and PS3.  the only hope we have is the next Nintendo home console.  maybe if NB is impressed with what they see, they could at least get another developer to make a new Naruto game for it since Cyberconnect is exclusive to Sony and well Microsoft too.  it's possible that could change though.  but in the meantime, don't buy this game.  don't waste your money importing this halfassed piece of shit.  as i said in my other post, 8ing has shown their ass to us to many times.  they aren't gonna change.  Tomy isn't gonna push them to change either.  both of them give Japanese game developers and business people a bad name.  yeah i take it that far, cuz we the fans want something worth playing and we've supported them for almost 10 yrs now.  and what do they do?  stab us in the back by sitting on there rumps and doing nothing but taking a crap and putting it in a jewel case.   then shipping it over here in the US like everybody is gonna take to it like the first games.  so again i say give up arguing, just wait it out.  that's what i'm gonna do.  the only thing good that could happen though between now and next year, is that 8ing is taken away from developing games based off of this masterpiece of an anime (haters can suck it) and Tomy is forced to drop the license as well.  u think they would've done it by now, the sales since the first EX for Wii in Japan have been HOOOOOrrendous.  so u know this one will barely make it into the top 50.  that is all


----------



## MS81 (Oct 28, 2010)

atleast they have hermit mode Jiraiyah, minus pain.


----------



## Parn1024 (Nov 5, 2010)

UPDATE (nothing important..)


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 5, 2010)

No Pain means this game is a joke. I mean, how do you skip him?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2010)

meh...


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 8, 2010)

sometimes i can't help but wonder what goes on through their minds u know.  like right now, whether they're adding the finish touches (if u wanna call it that) and what they think of the fact that they put out the same crap every year.  u know what i mean?  like are they really proud of what they do?  (lol obviously, or else they would stop putting out crap)


----------



## Aeon (Nov 8, 2010)

You gotta love how they manage to keep 4 characters, Anbu Kakashi, Anko, Anbu chick and that Sand guy, that really have no business being in a Shippuden game. I'll let Kurenai slip by, even though she'd technically be fighting pregnant.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 9, 2010)

Aeon said:


> You gotta love how they manage to keep 4 characters, Anbu Kakashi, Anko, Anbu chick and that Sand guy, that really have no business being in a Shippuden game. I'll let Kurenai slip by, even though she'd technically be fighting pregnant.


oh please u know accuracy is as uncommon to 8ing as an honest person in Washington DC


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 9, 2010)

If it comes to America I am sure we will get extra Characters, like how we got (over 2 games) Kurenai, Baki, Yugao and Chiyo


----------



## Aeon (Nov 9, 2010)

thesh00ter said:


> oh please u know accuracy is as uncommon to 8ing as an honest person in Washington DC



Actually, I didn't know that.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 10, 2010)

yeah i kinda screwed that up but i'm sure u knew what i meant.  i was a little sleepy, but i meant to say politicians.  i apologize to the citizens of Washington DC at this moment.  Also to anybody who will buy this game.  8ing, i will not apologize to u.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 15, 2010)

i can't read japanese and i can tell that says absolutely nothing exciting


----------



## Aeon (Nov 16, 2010)

Neji's not happy with how the game is shaping up.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 18, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Neji's not happy with how the game is shaping up.


yeah, he doesn't even NEED the Byakugan to see that... :rofl


----------



## destinator (Nov 22, 2010)

Minato video


----------



## Aeon (Nov 22, 2010)

He kept missing that Rasengan hit.


----------



## destinator (Nov 23, 2010)

Vjump Gameplay

another website update


----------



## MS81 (Nov 25, 2010)

cool vid!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 25, 2010)

How much story does this cover?


----------



## Vash (Nov 26, 2010)

Having sage Mode Naruto but no Pain in this game is idiotic. It seems 8ing have just stopped trying these days and are looking for easy money


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 27, 2010)

MrWoopa said:


> Having sage Mode Naruto but no Pain in this game is idiotic. It seems 8ing have just stopped trying these days and are looking for easy money


it also shows how much Nintendo pays attention to smaller 3rd parties IMHO


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 1, 2010)

cool thx des


----------



## destinator (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't want to play the game, but I checked game files. All the special rev characters like bando and kagura? are on the disc but prolly not used in the game.

There are 2 models I didnt know (wooden yamato and that one anbu I didn't recognize) but I guess they are used somewhere in the game...


----------



## Parn1024 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice models  i iam extracting too heheh



Funny to play with INO


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 4, 2010)

Parn1024 said:


> Nice models  i iam extracting too heheh
> 
> 
> 
> Funny to play with INO



What the fuck where did you find this picture, I would like you to post more. 

It created by the game graphics, is it official from Takara Tomy ? 

What is your source for this pic and are there more ??


----------



## Deva Path (Dec 4, 2010)

Did the USA get this game or no?


----------



## Parn1024 (Dec 4, 2010)

gaara454545 said:


> What the fuck where did you find this picture, I would like you to post more.
> 
> It created by the game graphics, is it official from Takara Tomy ?
> 
> What is your source for this pic and are there more ??




I only extracted ino from the ISO, and then i modified with a 3d program.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 4, 2010)

Parn1024 said:


> I only extracted ino from the ISO, and then i modified with a 3d program.



What the fuck ??? can you do more with other girls like Tenten, Hinata, Sakura, Tsunade, Temari and Anko. 

Its really looking official for me from the game producer. 

So I thought they start depending on porn to try defeating storm 2 on ps3.


----------



## Vash (Dec 4, 2010)

Deva Path said:


> Did the USA get this game or no?



It's only for Japan.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3TRHmRSTRo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60rvzmn61K4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2010)

wish pain made this game to make it more exceptable.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlyKDu7cwZk[/YOUTUBE]
Vid showcasing the only 4 characters anyone cares about = the reason for buying this game if you love CON series like I do.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm mad that they kept the duo super combos from ex3.


----------

